# Shakira - Nette Wallpaper (3x)



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2010)




----------



## General (11 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für die Wallis


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Sep. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für die Wallis von Shakira :thumbup:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Sep. 2010)

*für die neuen Tapeten von Shakira*​


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die scharfe Shakira


----------



## frank63 (20 März 2016)

Klasse Wallis von Shakira.


----------

